# [SOLVED] Cannot connect to the Internet (Belkin F5D9630-4 wireless router)



## kurdt2k (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,

I've just replaced my crappy TalkTalk router with my Belkin F5D9630-4 (v1001) to try and give myself a bit more wireless coverage in my flat. No matter what I try I just can't get the router to connect to the Internet.
I've updated the router to the most recent firmware, and entered the following settings in my setup for the router:

Connection Type: PPPoA
VPI/VCI: 0/38
Encapsulation: VCMUX

Along with this, I've also entered the correct username and password for my TalkTalk account. Originally I had my DNS settings set to automatic, but also attempted using the following manual settings:

Primary DNS: 62.24.199.13
Secondary DNS: 62.24.199.23

I'm connecting to the router with an Ethernet cable (eg. not connecting wirelessly), have tried resetting the router to default settings through the web browser, as well as trying a hard reset by pressing the tiny reset butoon on the back of the router and holding it for 10 seconds.
Despite trying all of this, whatever I attempt the router just will not connect to the Internet. The DSL light remains a solid green and the Internet light remains solid red (not connected). I have exhausted all of my options and am at the end of my tether so any help would very much be appreciated!

Hoping someone can help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to the Internet (Belkin F5D9630-4 wireless router)*








and welcome to the Forum


First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:


Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## kurdt2k (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Cannot connect to the Internet (Belkin F5D9630-4 wireless router)*

Thanks for reply Rich,

I did as you suggested and power cycled both my computer and the router. The problem still remains though. 
The link you provided for checking my proxy settings didn't have info for using Google Chrome (my browser) but I found the settings anyway and unchecked the 'Automatically Detect Settings' under my LAN settings.

_And here are my IP settings you asked for:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\JPD>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JPD-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F6-7B-CB-80-C3-D3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-7B-CB-80-C3-D3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 Family PCI-E Fast E
thernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-54-2A-A7-C3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::39a1:6eff:a8ae:d0d6%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 23 August 2011 21:59:09
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 22 August 2012 21:59:09
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890324
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-AC-6E-3E-00-24-54-3A-C5-07

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{30C4C89F-3821-45A5-A676-1E54D3EA5006}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C1E365D8-890B-4FA4-9E09-A5688487311E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\JPD>_

Hope this helps and look forward to hearing your response.
Thanks again ray:ray:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to the Internet (Belkin F5D9630-4 wireless router)*

That is not the proxy setting . . leave _'Automatically Detect Settings' _checked. 

You are connected and have recived an IP address (192.168.2.2)

Please try IE and see if you can connect.

What AntiVirus and Firewall are you using??


----------



## kurdt2k (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Cannot connect to the Internet (Belkin F5D9630-4 wireless router)*

Ok I've rechecked that box.
I tried connecting again and loading a webpage through Chrome and it doesn't connect. I use AVG antivirus...as for my firewall I'm just using Windows firewall. I don't think that's the problem though, as like I said, the Internet LED on my router is solid red and should be flashing green if it was connected no? 
I've heard that the ISP I use (TalkTalk, I'm from the uk) stops you from using certain routers...is this a possibility?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to the Internet (Belkin F5D9630-4 wireless router)*

I don't have a clue . . have you tried using IE?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Post the result here


----------



## kurdt2k (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Cannot connect to the Internet (Belkin F5D9630-4 wireless router)*

IE doesn't work either 

Here's my cmd output:

_Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\JPD>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: Destination net unreachable.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.2.1: Destination net unreachable.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),

C:\Users\JPD>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.
_


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to the Internet (Belkin F5D9630-4 wireless router)*

That router may have failed . . the ping to it fails . . can you try another one?


----------



## kurdt2k (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Cannot connect to the Internet (Belkin F5D9630-4 wireless router)*

I can access the router with my browser though with 192.168.2.1. Doesn't this mean the router is working?
If I use my original router (the one I am trying to replace) I can connect. That is how I'm talking to you


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to the Internet (Belkin F5D9630-4 wireless router)*

I would leave the original one online . . something is wrong with the other one.. If it does not respond to a ping, it is not working right


----------



## kurdt2k (Aug 22, 2011)

*sigh* 

Ok, thanks for your help


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to the Internet (Belkin F5D9630-4 wireless router)*

You are welcome


----------

